# 4G in one tiny area?



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
So on my way too and from work I noticed that I picked up a 4G signal but only for 2-3 minutes. Traveling at about 70MPH I figured it lasted for 3-4 miles. The area is between two cities in south eastern VA (Williamsburg and Newport News). It's not even close to any 4G areas listed on Verizon's 4G map. I was wondering if anyone could possibly explain or even hypothesize why or how they would be do this.

Also, it isn't just a fluke. I connect every time I pass through the area and did speed tests before and after.

3G = 1mbps down, 0.5 up
4G = 7-9 mbps down, 3-5 up

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## brucipher (Jul 28, 2011)

xnatex21 said:
 

> Hi,
> So on my way too and from work I noticed that I picked up a 4G signal but only for 2-3 minutes. Traveling at about 70MPH I figured it lasted for 3-4 miles. The area is between two cities in south eastern VA (Williamsburg and Newport News). It's not even close to any 4G areas listed on Verizon's 4G map. I was wondering if anyone could possibly explain or even hypothesize why or how they would be do this.
> 
> Also, it isn't just a fluke. I connect every time I pass through the area and did speed tests before and after.
> ...


I do not know if this could be the case, but I know there is an area around where I live, not in a 4G area, but apparently one of the cell towers had to be replaced recently, and I guess they went ahead and replaced it with a 4G tower.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

xnatex21 said:


> Hi,
> So on my way too and from work I noticed that I picked up a 4G signal but only for 2-3 minutes. Traveling at about 70MPH I figured it lasted for 3-4 miles. The area is between two cities in south eastern VA (Williamsburg and Newport News). It's not even close to any 4G areas listed on Verizon's 4G map. I was wondering if anyone could possibly explain or even hypothesize why or how they would be do this.
> 
> Also, it isn't just a fluke. I connect every time I pass through the area and did speed tests before and after.
> ...


In Albuquerque we don't officially have 4G in our area but there is a national call center that deals with just 4G phones in Rio Rancho and I can pick it up in the area around the call center. You may have some kind of Verizon call center near you.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

They could also be about to launch 4G in that area and are testing towers.


----------

